# Some Pumilio froglets



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Been really busy with work lately so havent been about much.
Anyway thought i would post a few pics of some of my pumilio froglets ive got at the moment, photos are not brilliant i should invest in a decent camera but thats money i could spend on more frogs :whistling2:
Ive also got tadpoles in with most of my other pumilios but never really get excited until they become froglets as anything can happen

Firstly Bribri 









Punta Clara









Colon









Chirique grande









Cayo de aqua









Nancy









Cheers
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice one Richie. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Crap camera or not I'm loving the last pic...always something special about mum...ok or dad and kid to me
welldone mate many 'grats and all that stuff
Stu


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

The Richieb pumilio factory is on top form. :no1:


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing richie you got any tads with your black jeans ?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Nice one Richie.
> 
> Ade


Cheers Ade you can see now why i love pums



soundstounite said:


> Crap camera or not I'm loving the last pic...always something special about mum...ok or dad and kid to me
> welldone mate many 'grats and all that stuff
> Stu


Cheers Stu and that is mum



MARK.D said:


> The Richieb pumilio factory is on top form. :no1:


Its getting there Mark just need a bigger frogroom now even 50 vivs is not enough now



FrogNick said:


> Thanks for sharing richie you got any tads with your black jeans ?


Cheers Nick, yes buddy ive got tadpoles in with the one pair of black jeans so fingers crossed as these are the first ive done with the black jeans

cheers
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Cheers Ade you can see now why i love pums


Too right! You know well you already converted me! :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your just gonna have to take a day off work Richie so that you can get lots more photo`s up :2thumb:

Mike


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Latest froglet photo

pumilio bastimentos salt creek



















and one with dad









cheers
Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

kid and dad was for me thanks dude:lol2: ok next question Mr Pumeister,whats the size dimorphism betwixt mum and dad? ie are male salties much smaller than females?
nice one dude!!!
Stu


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

richie.b said:


> Latest froglet photo
> 
> pumilio bastimentos salt creek
> 
> ...


Very nice looking Richie: victory:
More frogs for BAKS?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The females are larger Stu by about 50% minimum.
In this pic the male is the lower one.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> The females are larger Stu by about 50% minimum.
> In this pic the male is the lower one.
> 
> Mike
> ...


is that the same for all pums mike...those pictures are not salties are they? just trying to add together stuff,i won't say more here!! 
cheers
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes Stu that is Salties.
Going by my Bastis and Caucheros the females will often look just like the males for size.
But when carrying eggs they are like marbles with legs on.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Yes Stu that is Salties.
> Going by my Bastis and Caucheros the females will often look just like the males for size.
> But when carrying eggs they are like marbles with legs on.
> 
> Mike


Bro i'm really trying to get me sad old brain around pums i thought salt creek were red...white underneath...i can't sort a crista from a ruddy bahia grande thingy and bloody blue jeans are all over the shop...nowt better than taking the p*ss out of myself:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> i can't sort a crista from a ruddy bahia grande thingy and bloody blue jeans are all over the shop
> Stu


Stu who said I can :lol2:.
I concern myself only with what I have and then I know I`m right.
There are too many variations out there to be concerned about whats what, unless of course it`s a morph that you want.
And of course especially with Pums there are so many morphs that look like one another so I think stuff it, as long as I know what I have :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Bahia grande ARE Cristobals, that's why you are getting confused Stu.  They're just Cristobals from a certain part of their range.

As to the colour, red/orange frogs the colour depends a LOT on beta caretenoids in their diet. The more they get, the deeper the colour. I've even read of red frogs fading when their diet is changed.

Oh and aye Mike, my Bribri, cristobals, Punta Clara and black jeans the male and female are the same size except when the female is egg laden.

Richie, grats on salt creek froglets already. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Bahia grande ARE Cristobals, that's why you are getting confused Stu.  They're just Cristobals from a certain part of their range.
> 
> As to the colour, red/orange frogs the colour depends a LOT on beta caretenoids in their diet. The more they get, the deeper the colour. I've even read of red frogs fading when their diet is changed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ade,no smaller wonder on the first bit the second paragraph understood that bit ie myniobates are oft brown...silverstonie etc etc,and the 3rd is starting to make sense starting to tie in to recent observations
cool
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> Your just gonna have to take a day off work Richie so that you can get lots more photo`s up :2thumb:
> 
> Mike


Sorry Mike forgot to put on the salt creek photo it was for you as i know you wanted me to keep you updated



soundstounite said:


> Bro i'm really trying to get me sad old brain around pums i thought salt creek were red...white underneath...i can't sort a crista from a ruddy bahia grande thingy and bloody blue jeans are all over the shop...nowt better than taking the p*ss out of myself:2thumb:
> Stu


Easiest thing Stu is just dont try and get your brain around it because it will drive you mad, or in our case madder :crazy:. The different colour morphs is unbelievable especially in cristobal, but as Ade said bahia grande are from the island of cristobal just a different location like a lot of the morphs. Blue jeans are one of those pums that you really need to keep to be able to spot i think, people think just because its got red body with blue legs its got to be bj, my almirante are just like blue jeans but if you put them together you would see the difference, lot like a few other morphs.

Heres a photo of my adult bahia grande just for you Stu, a bit nicer than your average cristobal i think










cheers
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I reckon their offspring will look even nicer Richie, what with been reared on Repashy etc, their pigmentations should be much deeper.  No argument from me that they're a little nicer than the average Cristobal at all, although you do sometimes get normal Cristobals that look similar, it would seem with the bahia grande there's a better chance of getting those colours?

I have to agree with Richie though Stu, you'll drive yourself even more crazy than we already are trying to get a handle on pums, there's just too much variation and variables effecting variations even within a locale. Heck not one of my Punta Clara looks like another of my Punta Clara, and my young Cristobals are a very different colour to the adults (will probably fade). You though that tincs and auratus were complex.... lol

Ade


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Heres a photo of my adult bahia grande just for you Stu, a bit nicer than your average cristobal i think
> 
> image
> 
> ...


You tinker. You're teasing me now:mf_dribble: 

Will email the next viv dimensions to you later: victory:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> I reckon their offspring will look even nicer Richie, what with been reared on Repashy etc, their pigmentations should be much deeper.  No argument from me that they're a little nicer than the average Cristobal at all, although you do sometimes get normal Cristobals that look similar, it would seem with the bahia grande there's a better chance of getting those colours?
> 
> I have to agree with Richie though Stu, you'll drive yourself even more crazy than we already are trying to get a handle on pums, there's just too much variation and variables effecting variations even within a locale. Heck not one of my Punta Clara looks like another of my Punta Clara, and my young Cristobals are a very different colour to the adults (will probably fade). You though that tincs and auratus were complex.... lol
> 
> Ade


Yes it will be interesting to see what the young look like as you know yourself cristobal can produce a variety of colours in there young so will be good to see if the bahia breed true



aberreef said:


> You tinker. You're teasing me now:mf_dribble:
> 
> Will email the next viv dimensions to you later: victory:


Its only a matter of time before you get pumilios especially as you only live up the road from me :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Sorry Mike forgot to put on the salt creek photo it was for you as i know you wanted me to keep you updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for this they are stunning....richie we are two of the sanest folks i know did you get that right.............. we both do mad jobs which enable us to do the job and think about frogs all day..............ok you win:notworthy::lol2:

i recently saw some cristas are they normally a bit paller leg colour? do you mean actual separate morphs exactly like redfrogbeach and some of the cem bastis,ie separate morphs some phenotype identical,others quite different.but not interbreeding.......i think i've said that right:whistling2: 
i so understand what you mean by being able to compare side by side,not easy from ruddy photos thats for sure,
thanks Ade aswell
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> do you mean actual separate morphs exactly like redfrogbeach and some of the cem bastis,ie separate morphs some phenotype identical,others quite different.but not interbreeding.......i think i've said that right:whistling2:


Hold on there Stu you just lost me :gasp:
Time for bed my friend :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Mike


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> thanks for this they are stunning....richie we are two of the sanest folks i know did you get that right.............. we both do mad jobs which enable us to do the job and think about frogs all day..............ok you win:notworthy::lol2:
> 
> i recently saw some cristas are they normally a bit paller leg colour? do you mean actual separate morphs exactly like redfrogbeach and some of the cem bastis,ie separate morphs some phenotype identical,others quite different.but not interbreeding.......i think i've said that right:whistling2:
> i so understand what you mean by being able to compare side by side,not easy from ruddy photos thats for sure,
> ...


Thats the beauty of being a painter as long as i have you think about everything else except painting when youre doing it 

If you ever get the chance to have a look at the pumilio colour morphguide by c.v.d.lingen check it out its got some amazing photos in it of the different colours from different locations especially in cristobal theres 36 different colours in cristobal in there, so you can see now why its not easy when it comes to pumilios :gasp:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cristos don't always have blue legs at all Stu, sometimes they do, sometimes they just have blue feet, sometimes they're entirely orange/red. That's probably the difference here, as every pic I see of bahia grande they have blue legs.

Just to confuse you further Stu, there's a good chance that some of the named morphs we know of are the exact same frog but from different parts of their range. Take the debate recently about latest imports of bribri, with some folks claiming that they are just red El Dorado. If you look at the locality they are from though it's the exact same place, so given that nobody has actually done any genetic testing who's to say what's bribri and what's El Dorado? It could well be that they are just colour sports of the exact same morph. That's how morphs start though is it not? With a colour sport becoming isolated from the rest of the population in some manner, and then becoming a fixed colour morph. Without genetic testing though, and given that many morph names are just collection localities, you can't say for sure what you have. The best you can do is to keep frogs from the same bloodline/import date and collection locality/morph together and not mix them with older imports or frogs sold as a different morph. After that, just don't worry, be happy. lol

Well that's what I reckon anyway. lol

Ade


----------



## elblando (Aug 23, 2009)

hi richie. they are some nice looking cristobal. I dont suppose you have a list of the different variations of cristobals do you?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Stu, you are just mad- don't fight it, embrace it- it's one of the things that makes you so likable!:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

elblando said:


> hi richie. they are some nice looking cristobal. I dont suppose you have a list of the different variations of cristobals do you?


Hi Adam
hows things, i havent got a list of different variations the new pumilio morph guide is just full of pictures and tells you where the different colour morphs come from. Apparently the ones with the red body and blue legs without many spots like you have (i think) comes from Panama isla cristobal location 3 centre plot 231, now i bet that helps you a lot doesnt it :whistling2: 

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron, I never said i was other,than mentally challenged :2thumb:
Richie your a bloody encyclapedia (sp?).... is plot 4 vacant.... thinking of putting up a nice little log cabin:whistling2:
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Ron, I never said i was other,than mentally challenged :2thumb:
> Richie your a bloody encyclapedia (sp?).... is plot 4 vacant.... thinking of putting up a nice little log cabin:whistling2:
> Stu


Location 4 plot 205 is taken by isla solarte but i think if you want plot 4 you might need a boat house as its in the middle of the sea :gasp:
As for being an encylopaedia im just reading it from a book any idiot can do that Stu : victory:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Location 4 plot 205 is taken by isla solarte but i think if you want plot 4 you might need a boat house as its in the middle of the sea :gasp:
> As for being an encylopaedia im just reading it from a book any idiot can do that Stu : victory:
> 
> Richie


Richie,thats my luck down to a T,but also funny as hell:no1: Go on put me out of my misery how much is the book? its alright i'm sitting down...waiting for damn subs to cool so i can set up ready for some kids. Actually i disagree you are damn knowlegable on the pums book or no book,its cool quizzing ya on them even if alot of it does go over me 'ead.Buddy to you ever get to grips with that snail problem you had,a good while back,i can't remember with morph it was but i remember the eggs getting hammered. How are your bastis settling in ?
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Richie,thats my luck down to a T,but also funny as hell:no1: Go on put me out of my misery how much is the book? its alright i'm sitting down...waiting for damn subs to cool so i can set up ready for some kids. Actually i disagree you are damn knowlegable on the pums book or no book,its cool quizzing ya on them even if alot of it does go over me 'ead.Buddy to you ever get to grips with that snail problem you had,a good while back,i can't remember with morph it was but i remember the eggs getting hammered. How are your bastis settling in ?
> Stu



I dont know i can think of worse places to be stuck at sea :mf_dribble:
The book is £35 but its not really a book its more a big leaflet if you ask me, its got 28 pages with hundreds of photos but in my opinion a lot of money for what it is, its also confusing as theyre calling some pumilios by different names, but the pictures are nice :blush: next time you go to dartfrog have alook at it and see for yourself.
the snail problem isnt sorted and im still having problems with eggs being eaten, ive just swapped a batch of escudo eggs with a batch of punta clara eggs hoping the female will bring them up, they all hatched but ive got no idea if they were transported or not, only time will tell but iits always a risk

Im glad i got the white basties in my opinion much nicer than the red but thats proberbly because ive got lots of red pums so white makes a change

And found another salt creek froglet yesterday as well so thats good 

cheers
Richie


----------



## elblando (Aug 23, 2009)

richie.b said:


> I dont know i can think of worse places to be stuck at sea :mf_dribble:
> The book is £35 but its not really a book its more a big leaflet if you ask me, its got 28 pages with hundreds of photos but in my opinion a lot of money for what it is, its also confusing as theyre calling some pumilios by different names, but the pictures are nice :blush: next time you go to dartfrog have alook at it and see for yourself.
> the snail problem isnt sorted and im still having problems with eggs being eaten, ive just swapped a batch of escudo eggs with a batch of punta clara eggs hoping the female will bring them up, they all hatched but ive got no idea if they were transported or not, only time will tell but iits always a risk
> 
> ...


I thought about getting that booklet but cant aford it at the mo. I'm have the same problem with snails in my loma partida viv. It very annoy to catch the little snalis at it. I have re scaped the bottom of the viv to clear out the ditritus and try and control their numbers. will just have to see if it works in the long run.


----------



## Fletch1988 (Apr 11, 2012)

*quality*

dude you have some nice frogs


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more froglets from some of my pumilios. Again rubbish photos

Cauchero









cristobal









black jeans, youll have to look hard for this one









and escudo, these were actually raised by a pair of punta clara









cheers
Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

The master at work
2 Q's Rich
when do you pull your froglets of the pumtasic variety?
what do you do if you have nemerteans in the parents viv?
Well done mate:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I now have pumilio envy.... lol I soooo want my black jeans to breed for me.

Ade


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking good Richie, you REALLY need a new camera though. I've got a decent camera but am a pretty crap photographer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> The master at work
> 2 Q's Rich
> when do you pull your froglets of the pumtasic variety?
> what do you do if you have nemerteans in the parents viv?
> ...


I would normally leave them in with the parents for about 2 months if possible, i only take them out if another batch is about to leave the water as this would be to much of a strain on the food supply i put in there.
I have nemerteans in most of my vivs they dont cause a problem to the froglets from what i have seen and i know they are supposed to destroy the springtail cultures in the vivs but to be honest when you have pumilios and froglets in a viv you dont get a good culture of springtails or woods for long anyway



Wolfenrook said:


> I now have pumilio envy.... lol I soooo want my black jeans to breed for me.
> 
> 
> Ade


It will happen one day Ade, wasnt long ago you were saying the same about your cristobal :2thumb:



aberreef said:


> Looking good Richie, you REALLY need a new camera though. I've got a decent camera but am a pretty crap photographer:Na_Na_Na_Na:


The girlfriend bought me what i was told was a good camera last year its a fujifilm finepix 18x zoom thingy, i know its not an expensive one but thought it would be better than it is, unless im crap at photos as well which could be the case :blush:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Uhm I've got the older Fujifilm finepix 12x zoom thingy camera Richie, with a sticking zoom dial.... lol

Those pics aren't as bad as usual though to be honest bud, maybe you're getting the hang of using your camera now?  Oh, when taking closeups, try putting the setting dial on the little red camera rather than on SR Auto, and then press the button to put it in either macro mode for close ups with the zoom, or super macro mode for closeups where you can put the lens really close to the subject. SR Auto is useless for macro photography, half the time it focuses on the background rather than the subject and decides to use portrait mode.... Mine does anyway.

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> Uhm I've got the older Fujifilm finepix 12x zoom thingy camera Richie, with a sticking zoom dial.... lol
> 
> Those pics aren't as bad as usual though to be honest bud, maybe you're getting the hang of using your camera now?  Oh, when taking closeups, try putting the setting dial on the little red camera rather than on SR Auto, and then press the button to put it in either macro mode for close ups with the zoom, or super macro mode for closeups where you can put the lens really close to the subject. SR Auto is useless for macro photography, half the time it focuses on the background rather than the subject and decides to use portrait mode.... Mine does anyway.
> 
> Ade



Tried that with the macro mode and the dial on the little red camera but still not very good, guess it must be me then :lol2:

Found some almirante froglets as well, will get (crap) photos when i get chance 

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You've probably got a bit of a tremor like me bud. I have to rest the camera on something to get a none blurry image. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> You've probably got a bit of a tremor like me bud. I have to rest the camera on something to get a none blurry image. lol
> 
> Ade


I blame the gin.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> You've probably got a bit of a tremor like me bud. I have to rest the camera on something to get a none blurry image. lol
> 
> Ade



Bugger that must be why i cant paint in a straight line :gasp:



Ron Magpie said:


> I blame the gin.


I blame the strongbow


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't do straight lines or curves. I do rough wobbly almost zigzags. lol

As to blaming the gin, aye, threaten to make me drink gin and _I will definitely get the shakes. lol

Ade
_


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Absinthe?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Like it but hurts too much on it's way down.

Ok, I know I will get the micky taken here, but I blame the Amaretto... 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Like it but hurts too much on it's way down.
> 
> Ok, I know I will get the micky taken here, but I blame the Amaretto...
> 
> Ade



Lightweight!

Actually, the last time I drank absinthe (with a good friend, fortunately) I really, truely blanked out! :gasp: It was a few years ago, I hasten to add, and I'm pretty sure we had been drinking before...


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Found another pumilio froglet today any guesses what it is :whistling2:










cheers

Richie


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s a Salt Creek Richie :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

like i know bahumbug grandi or something,i think mike might be better equipped here:gasp:bahia even:whistling2:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a black jeans to me. If I am right, congrats Richie.

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i have got another batch of salt creek froglets and i have got black jeans juveniles but ive only got bahia grande, bahumbug :lol2: tadpoles but its not any of these 

Its not any of the ones ive posted in this thread before

cheers

Richie


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like your not gonna be telling us anytime soon Richie lol.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Looks like your not gonna be telling us anytime soon Richie lol.
> 
> Mike


yeah he will he's just showing us we all need to buy that book by C vanderlingham (sp?) ...RIP:notworthy: with all the pics in 
ha and making it more fun
Denim Richie?
Stu


----------



## Howarth78 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks very much like my cristabol?
Or could be almirante?

Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc using Tapatalk


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

a little blue jeans


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Howarth78 said:


> Looks very much like my cristabol?
> Or could be almirante?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc using Tapatalk


Yes Paul and it looks exactly like my Salt Creek froglet.
I can see Richie playing us all along for a while on this one lmao.

Mike


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> Yes Paul and it looks exactly like my Salt Creek froglet.
> I can see Richie playing us all along for a while on this one lmao.
> 
> Mike


Now would i do that to you all Mike :Na_Na_Na_Na:

but we have had a right answer and as i said its not one ive posted before :whistling2:


Richie


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes you would Richie. :lol2:.
Well I did consider Cristobal.


Mike


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

frogman955 said:


> Yes you would Richie. :lol2:.
> Well I did consider Cristobal.
> 
> 
> Mike



Yes Mike but cristobal has already been pictured on this thread so not that :lol2:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

since 2 of us have said blue jeans,ok i said denim,therefore my dear ...how do you say Watson in Welsh:2thumb:,tis almirante
oh richie when you finally stop messing with us,give us a complete list of what you now have and are now breeding please,tis your pennance for cruelty to fellow phib keepers,sod it i'm off to get some new spuds and strawberries,shaz has just fed our entire collection kids an all on green fly so i have little froggy chores tonight,how awesome is that:notworthy:
seeya
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> yeah he will he's just showing us we all need to buy that book by C vanderlingham (sp?) ...RIP:notworthy: with all the pics in
> ha and making it more fun
> *Denim Richie?*
> Stu


oops sorry Stu missed this so youre first to get it :2thumb:






linket22 said:


> a little blue jeans


And Mark youre spot on :2thumb:

Didnt even know these guys had bred so well pleased. Only seen the one froglet up to now but its still good 

Stu ill make a list of what pumilios ive got ill have to write it down first though, you know old age and all that :notworthy:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> oops sorry Stu missed this so youre first to get it :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shh your just a bloody kid wait till you get where i am,shaz has had to post a sign to the frogroom ,I forget where it is:blush: we've only got a little gaff too:gasp:.
I take no credit,for being first, credit goes to Mark:notworthy: i don't know much about pums at all so pretty much stabbing in the dark after Ade's pointer.But hopefully I'll know abit more in a while:2thumb: i do know that blue jeans...ha ha denim are bloody huge compared with the rest,leastways some i have seen were,they were ruddy monsters compared to the others i've seen,are their different frogs from different ares Rich with red bodies and blue legs or just the CR ones

Mike has been trying hard to teach me about pum keeping too,i reckon when all you lot are finished there will be more pums here than bloody tincs

not only what you've got Richie...but what your actually breeding:whip::whip:
damn i win a quiz and it was a blag :blush:
Stu


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

very nice collection


----------

